
Green New Deal bill aims to move US to 100% renewable energy, net-zero emissions - gdubs
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/02/green-new-deal-bill-aims-to-move-us-to-100-renewable-energy-net-zero-emissions/
======
tomohawk
“Upgrade or replace every building in US for state-of-the-art energy
efficiency.”

Yep - that is definitely doable. Every building.

“Build out highspeed rail at a scale where air travel stops becoming
necessary”.

Hmm - I kinda like being able to travel coast to coast in a few hours instead
of a few days.

How much will it cost?

Ocasio-Cortez: “... even if every billionaire and company came together and
were willing to pour all the resources at their disposal into this investment,
the aggregate value of the investments they could make would not be
sufficient.”

